# 70 gallon Rubbermaid tub aquarium.



## smark

My mother in law had this 70 gallon Rubbermaid tub in her shed for 12 years not being used. I took it home and made an aquarium out of it.  There is one fish in it and I'm not quite sure what to do with it yet. 
I think its like having a minni pond in the basement. What do you think?


----------



## emc7

Cool, looks like the one fish is a cichlid. A good thing to raise fry in. Do you cover it or keep filling it up.


----------



## smark

There is no cover for it. I have not figured that part out yet.


----------



## komodo182

very nice. if you are worried about fish jumping out or depending on your other pets, you need some kind of cover, you could always build a screen or mesh cover. Frankly, I just keep the water level a bit lower and I have never had a problem with jumpers.

looks very nice


----------



## emc7

The main reason i cover tanks is to reduce the evaporation. Gets annoying to fill them every day.


----------



## Dragonbeards

Looks cool. And it's a good excuse to have more fish, as well as being cheap. I should get me one of those...


----------



## Bear

neat idea, but it looks a little boring for the fish. Any plans for rockwork, powerheads, bubbles or tankmates?


----------



## Fishychic

No words. Just awesome! Only a fish enthusiast would turn a rubbermaid tub into an aquarium.


----------



## lohachata

i have been "tubbing" for years... i have several 110 gallon tubs that i put outside every spring for breeding... i have done livebearers; barbs; tetras; killies; cichlids and others.... tubbing is awesome.. i will sometimes even bring a couple of them in the house for the winter..

rubbermaid makes tubs up to 300 gallons.. they make super grow out tanks for angels and such..


----------

